# Samba speed problem



## gnoma (Apr 28, 2010)

I've just configure a new fileserver(samba) for a division at my work and they are all complaining about often slowly uploading files and not complete saved files, another person try to open and edit the file, get error and lose lots of work.
I tested the net speed, they are all directly connected to a cisco switch and the SMB server is on a gigabit port and with gigabit LAN card on the same switch. I get 12-13 mbps for a single file. But they are all working with files with size 30-40mb and they do a dynamic fast job (one of them change a file, save it, right after him another change something else and save it over and so on... until the file gets completed. They have to work as fast as they can).
The server befor this was on the same motherboard and the same LAN card, the same gigabit switch, but there was no mysql-server, there was no apache web server and there was no Gmirror RAID 1 and everything was OK. Does anybody know what can possibly cos the slow the speed? RAID? Or MySQL Server? I've heard that the raid slows the write speed, is that true? And is it the most most likely reason for this?


I can give you more information (configuration files, hardware models...) if you need it to analyse the situation, I am just not sure where is the problem so I don't know what specfic information I should post.

Thank you!


----------



## unknwnlgnd (May 2, 2010)

Check this out:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2010-February/054736.html

Give the sysctl and smb.conf tweaks a shot. Sounds like a Samba on FreeBSD problem. 

What's your network card model?


----------



## gnoma (May 2, 2010)

It is Broadcom BCM5708C - 10/100/1000BASE-T TOE PCI ExpressÂ® Ethernet Controller
Today I'll apply this sysctl and check the smb.comf things and I'll see if there is a difference
thank you


----------



## gnoma (May 3, 2010)

hmm the problem remains after this modifications and in the messages log I see lots of samba errors I didn't check this log befor, I checked only the samba logs.May be 90% of the lof file is full with...

```
Apr 23 17:18:00 eds smbd[15021]: [2010/04/23 17:18:00, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_data(534)
Apr 23 17:18:00 eds smbd[15021]:   read_data: read failure for 4 bytes to client 192.168.10.168. Error = Connection reset by
Apr 25 11:43:19 eds smbd[85683]: [2010/04/25 11:43:19, 0] smbd/nttrans.c:call_nt_transact_ioctl(2463)
Apr 25 11:43:19 eds smbd[85683]:   call_nt_transact_ioctl(0x90078): Currently not implemented.
Apr 25 13:47:55 eds smbd[89331]: [2010/04/25 13:47:55, 0] smbd/nttrans.c:call_nt_transact_ioctl(2463)
Apr 25 13:47:55 eds smbd[89331]:   call_nt_transact_ioctl(0x90078): Currently not implemented.
Apr 25 15:45:00 eds smbd[89898]: [2010/04/25 15:45:00, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_data(534)
Apr 25 15:45:00 eds smbd[89898]:   read_data: read failure for 4 bytes to client 192.168.10.154. Error = Operation timed out
Apr 25 16:36:29 eds smbd[93679]: [2010/04/25 16:36:29, 0] smbd/nttrans.c:call_nt_transact_ioctl(2463)
Apr 25 16:36:29 eds smbd[93679]:   call_nt_transact_ioctl(0x9009c): Currently not implemented.
Apr 25 18:30:25 eds smbd[95248]: [2010/04/25 18:30:25, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_data(534)
Apr 25 18:30:25 eds smbd[95248]:   read_data: read failure for 4 bytes to client 192.168.10.154. Error = Operation timed out
Apr 25 18:53:21 eds smbd[97438]: [2010/04/25 18:53:21, 0] smbd/nttrans.c:call_nt_transact_ioctl(2463)
Apr 25 18:53:21 eds smbd[97438]:   call_nt_transact_ioctl(0x900eb): Currently not implemented.
Apr 25 19:51:13 eds smbd[89331]: [2010/04/25 19:51:13, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_data(534)
Apr 25 19:51:13 eds smbd[89331]:   read_data: read failure for 4 bytes to client 192.168.10.253. Error = Operation timed out
Apr 25 20:38:07 eds smbd[85683]: [2010/04/25 20:38:07, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_data(534)
Apr 25 20:38:07 eds smbd[85683]:   read_data: read failure for 4 bytes to client 192.168.10.102. Error = Operation timed out
Apr 25 20:49:16 eds smbd[93679]: [2010/04/25 20:49:16, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_data(534)
Apr 25 20:49:16 eds smbd[93679]:   read_data: read failure for 4 bytes to client 192.168.10.112. Error = Operation timed out
Apr 25 20:49:16 eds smbd[93679]: [2010/04/25 20:49:16, 0] lib/util_sock.c:write_data(562)
Apr 25 20:49:16 eds smbd[93679]:   write_data: write failure in writing to client 192.168.10.112. Error Broken pipe
Apr 25 20:49:16 eds smbd[93679]: [2010/04/25 20:49:16, 0] lib/util_sock.c:send_smb(761)
Apr 25 20:49:16 eds smbd[93679]:   Error writing 75 bytes to client. -1. (Broken pipe)
Apr 25 20:50:24 eds smbd[628]: [2010/04/25 20:50:24, 0] smbd/server.c:open_sockets_smbd(531)
Apr 25 20:50:24 eds smbd[628]:   open_sockets_smbd: accept: Software caused connection abort
Apr 25 20:50:24 eds smbd[423]: [2010/04/25 20:50:24, 0] smbd/nttrans.c:call_nt_transact_ioctl(2463)
Apr 25 20:50:24 eds smbd[423]:   call_nt_transact_ioctl(0x900eb): Currently not implemented.
Apr 25 20:51:27 eds smbd[97438]: [2010/04/25 20:51:27, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_data(534)
Apr 25 20:51:27 eds smbd[97438]:   read_data: read failure for 4 bytes to client 192.168.10.142. Error = Connection reset by
Apr 25 21:26:30 eds smbd[95247]: [2010/04/25 21:26:30, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_data(534)
Apr 25 21:26:30 eds smbd[95247]:   read_data: read failure for 4 bytes to client 192.168.10.227. Error = Operation timed out
Apr 25 21:28:00 eds smbd[423]: [2010/04/25 21:28:00, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_data(534)
```
And so on
Any ideas???


----------

